# Shipping items & car after moving



## yeti (Apr 26, 2011)

I moved to Chicago last year on a TN Visa and I have declared non-residency for Canada. I have household items in storage in Canada that I am considering having shipped to Chicago by a moving company. Will this cause any issues with my non-residency status for Canada? Are there any special provisions that need to be done before they can be shipped?

Thanks


----------

